# D12-700 download problems



## texasbrit (Aug 9, 2006)

It looks like the D12-700 is trying to download a new release (1185??) that is either not in the download stream or is faulty in some way. See also http://forums.directv.com/pe/action/forums/displaythread?rootPostID=10627683 
I notice that Doug's firmware list still does not have the D12-700 listed.....


----------



## dubber deux (Mar 8, 2009)

The software update is version "1195" I believe. I just had this download on my receiver this week without a problem. 

I wonder just what it does...as there was no details on what it acomplishes . Anyone have a clue. 

I have one suggestion for you though...open the little access door on the front of the reciever and press the red reset button. Turn the receiver off then back on again and see what happens. This may force the unit to download the update.


----------



## LanceTX (May 22, 2007)

texasbrit said:


> It looks like the D12-700 is trying to download a new release (1185??) that is either not in the download stream or is faulty in some way. See also http://forums.directv.com/pe/action/forums/displaythread?rootPostID=10627683
> I notice that Doug's firmware list still does not have the D12-700 listed.....


I'm having the same problem with my D12-300. It has (temporarily) bricked the receiver since it is in an endless loop looking for the 1195 software which doesn't appear to be in the stream. Resets have no effect, it just goes right back to searching for the apparently non-existent software update.


----------



## texasbrit (Aug 9, 2006)

The software IS in the download stream but apparently some D12-300 and D12-700 receivers are having problems finding it.
Have you tried disconnecting the power from the wall, waiting a while (10 minutes) and then powering up again? Not saying it will solve the problem, just worth a try....


----------



## LanceTX (May 22, 2007)

texasbrit said:


> Have you tried disconnecting the power from the wall, waiting a while (10 minutes) and then powering up again? Not saying it will solve the problem, just worth a try....


I left it unplugged for over an hour and unfortunately that made no difference.


----------



## ndole (Aug 26, 2009)

I've come across quite a few d12's bricking lately. However they were all d12-500's. Symptoms weren't related to recognizing a sw version. They've had power, but no picture/programming to speak of. I can't imagine that there's some hardware commonality among manufacturers to create this sw stream recognition problem. Must be something else.


----------



## texasbrit (Aug 9, 2006)

ndole_mbnd said:


> I've come across quite a few d12's bricking lately. However they were all d12-500's. Symptoms weren't related to recognizing a sw version. They've had power, but no picture/programming to speak of. I can't imagine that there's some hardware commonality among manufacturers to create this sw stream recognition problem. Must be something else.


The D12-500 has a known power supply problem. Not the same issue.


----------



## CJTE (Sep 18, 2007)

From time-to-time DirecTVs receivers have trouble downloading certain software releases. Unfortunately this is frustrating, but DirecTV can't replace the receiver because the replacement they send you will likely have the same problem.

As previously stated the only recommendations DirecTV CSRs can make is that you unplug the power for about 10 minutes and plug it in again. There is no way to cancel the download.
In my old age I've forgotten, but someone oughtta try booting the receiver up without the SAT cable. After about 5 minutes this should bring you to a blank black screen with 771 on the bottom right hand side, then, plug in the sat cable.
This may/may not band-aid this problem, however the receiver will continue to try downloading the software eventually.


----------



## texasbrit (Aug 9, 2006)

Actually it looks like the problem has been solved, presumably by adjusting something in the download stream. People are reporting their D12-300/700 receivers are now downloading correctly with the automatic download.


----------



## LanceTX (May 22, 2007)

texasbrit said:


> Actually it looks like the problem has been solved, presumably by adjusting something in the download stream. People are reporting their D12-300/700 receivers are now downloading correctly with the automatic download.


Not for me. My D12-300 is still getting the download error message. I even left it unplugged all day while at work and tonight it's still hanging at 0%.


----------



## dubber deux (Mar 8, 2009)

Sorry to hear about your issues Lance!

Here is another suggestion...unplug the receiver then hold the power button down(on the unit itself) for at least 15 seconds.Release then repeat the process. Disconnect the cable to the satellite dish.

Now reinstall the cable to the sat dish and plug in the receiver once again.

Any change?

*I am still wondering what that 1195 software update actually does. Anyone know?*


----------



## LanceTX (May 22, 2007)

Finally had a tech out yesterday and apparently 2 of the LNBs were dead/near death. So they put up a brand new dish on the roof and everything is working great now. The software update immediately went off without a hitch once the new dish was installed.


----------

